# [brewery Review] Schwartz Brewery



## roddersf (19/10/08)

I'd been super keen to go to check out this "brew pub" but had always something get in the way. That is until yesterday which bought more than its share of surprises...

For me the fine people at Schwartz were living the dream - they were brewing for the love of it and have been finely awarded for that passion in the past and present. This topped with a fantastic location was pure brewer's heaven - and tasters...

My mates know that when I get exited about beer (which is often) I become a passionate "poet like person" who cant stop heaping praise on the bubbling beverage at my hands or the the genius that put it together. I'll pull every part of it apart and analyze every flavour. For which my mates will usually reply with a "yeah, its alright eh...". Couldn't put it better myself...
This is not to mention the way I seem to bounce off the walls and lap in the environment around me. There are few things that can bring a grown man to tears - fermenters lined up behind clear glass for everyone to see is definitely one of them.

Last night was one of those nights. It started when we were getting close to the brewery - On approach to the Macquarie Hotel - The ususual excitedness that come over us - you know the one - like when you were 5 and your parents took you to the toy store to actually buy something. Yet this time you hold all the cash.
On entry I was surprised to see the brewery empty. It was - after all - a Saturday night. After grabbing some nibblies we made our way to the bar. The Macquarie is an interesting spot. The hotel proper has the usual Lion Nathan beers on Tap (not that I really noticed) - you need to head to the brewery itself to see the familiar SB logo on the taps. Seeing it deserted we thought that we had accidentally stumbled on a "restricted" area of the Hotel - nope - this was THE Schwartz brewery alright.

Being an annoyingly positive bloke I immediately put it down to us being smart enough to beat the crowds. 7:30pm was just too early for them!
We made our way to the bar - the taps seemed to speak of brewing wisdom and happy taste buds. Here were award winning beers right infront of my face urging me to try them!
Wheat Beer, Pale Ale, Pilsener, and the famed Red Larger - together with a "Barons" Dark Ale.
To my dismay though - no Schwartz dark beer! (maybe the reason why the Baron's was there?)

We immediately got to tasting - my mate went for the Barons Dark Ale first. I, thinking to start with the "litest on the palate" first went for the Schwartz Wheat Beer. While the bar girl poured the beers I noticed the excellent golden colour to the Wheat brew, and asked if the brewer was in the house - hoping that I could have a chat about how the beers were made and what inspired the flavours. Unfortunately it wasnt to be - She didnt even know the brewer - but onto the beers...

To my surprise the wheat smelled very fruity. "This is interesting" I thought outloud and gave my opinions on the aroma. Looking to my mate who had foregone the sniff and tucked straight in, I gave him a nod for his opinion: "its alright eh..." came the reply, so I tucked the first gulp in.
"Wet sock with saccharine and slighly off pinaple" came rushing from my taste buds and into my brain. This cant be right I thought. I looked at my mate again - "its allright eh..." was all that came back.
I asked the bar girl if I could have a sample taster of the Barons - sure enough it was excellent! I then asked to sample the Bavarian Red Lager - The smell was beyond any of the worst K+K mistakes I had ever made. The flavour was rotten egg mixed with soap. I asked the bar girl her opinion and she quickly came back with the "I dont know, I dont drink beer" response. Silence...
I sat down with my fruity Wheat beer and uttered not a word on the subject the rest of the night.

Lets just say that the Schwartz brewery let me down. Surely such a well decorated set of brews could perform much better than this? Where was the passion? Where was the love?!
I then realised why the place was empty. Has the Schwartz been serving up rotten drinks to the people while wowing the judges with a totally different brew? Surely not!

I will go back to the Shwartz, I want to believe! But the weekend's showing has not and will not help the cause of the microbrewer or the craft brew industry if it comes with such poor showings to those that are most passionate about the industry. Thank goodness my mate had the Barons!

Cheers,
Roddersf.


----------



## Bizier (19/10/08)

I work close by, also 'til a few months ago, lived close by, and even deal with some of the gigs though work, plus have mutual friends with bar staff, all making it an easy choice for a beer.

I sadly have to concur. I haven't been impressed by anything except the equipment. I even fantasised for a while about working there and trying to turn it around. And I am the same in wishing to be positive about the experience, I am just unsure how many angles are left to look at it in. What more can a brewer ask for than someone repeatedly trying to like their beer?


----------



## dig (19/10/08)

I read in the paper I think that the hotel is for sale.


----------



## Muggus (19/10/08)

I recall trying going to the Macquarie Hotel a few years back for a mates 30th, and tucking into MANY of their beers.

From memory the Pale Ale was quite good, the Wheat was a bit wierd, there was some dark beer that wasn't great, and rest I don't recall.

I've been meaning to go back and try out their beers with a more 'focused' mind, but always forget about it when in the city.


----------



## PostModern (20/10/08)

Whenever I'm meeting up with someone at the south end of town, I always recommend the Macca. I'm a bit of a fan of the Schwartz brewery. I really like the Pale Ale, the Pilsner and absolutely adore the Diggers Salute. The wheat has never inspired me, as theirs is a neither here nor there style. I really want to like the Red, but so far, despite, I think, three or four recipe changes, it hasn't quite hit the spot with me. I always give it a taste each time I go, because I know Sam is trying to nail the perfect recipe there.

Rodders, I think you tried the two weakest beers in the line up. I think it's great that they're starting to put a guest beer in the lineup. Good micros shouldn't fear competition, but embrace variety.


----------



## oldbugman (20/10/08)

Diggers and pale are my two choices.

The pils has moments.. but just seems to lack something(but I think it's aimed to convert the mega swill drinkers)

Wheat isnt too crash hot.


----------



## quantocks (20/10/08)

there's a hotel right next to Central, the bar there stocks the entire Schwartz beers on tap. If you go any day between 5-6pm, it's $3 tap beers including these ones. Or Toss the Boss on thursdays, you might end up with a whole heap of freebies.


----------



## oldbugman (20/10/08)

quantocks said:


> there's a hotel right next to Central, the bar there stocks the entire Schwartz beers on tap. If you go any day between 5-6pm, it's $3 tap beers including these ones. Or Toss the Boss on thursdays, you might end up with a whole heap of freebies.



ummm where?


----------



## quantocks (20/10/08)

OldBugman said:


> ummm where?



pretty sure it's the Mercure Hotel, it's next to the huge bus terminal and it has a small bar attached to the outside of it.


----------



## Bizier (20/10/08)

Ok, I have to admit that the Diggers Gold is quite a good drop. But I thought the pilsner was way out of style. And I haven't particularly enjoyed the others, save thinking the dark lager was 'interesting'.


----------



## petesbrew (20/10/08)

Bizier said:


> Ok, I have to admit that the Diggers Gold is quite a good drop. But I thought the pilsner was way out of style. And I haven't particularly enjoyed the others, save thinking the dark lager was 'interesting'.



My fave's are the diggers, pale ale, stout, and the bavarian red goes down well with a jungle curry from the thai place upstairs.
Heading there today at 12:30 if anyone's around.
Pete


----------



## PostModern (20/10/08)

petesbrew said:


> My fave's are the diggers, pale ale, stout, and the bavarian red goes down well with a jungle curry from the thai place upstairs.
> Heading there today at 12:30 if anyone's around.
> Pete



I might head over there and try some of the 



roddersf said:


> rotten egg mixed with soap.



if I can get out of here for lunch at a suitable time.


----------



## petesbrew (20/10/08)

Mmm the soap sounds interesting... might have to do one of them again.

Meeting Kabooby there too. See ya Pomo.


----------



## Bizier (20/10/08)

roddersf said:


> Has the Schwartz been serving up rotten drinks to the people while wowing the judges with a totally different brew?



I would like to try some in the bottles, though I just keep buying mountain goat when I am presented with their takeaway selection.

And, keep the lunch notices coming... I am unable to make this one, but would love to in future.


----------



## joshuahardie (20/10/08)

petesbrew said:


> My fave's are the diggers, pale ale, stout, and the bavarian red goes down well with a jungle curry from the thai place upstairs.
> Heading there today at 12:30 if anyone's around.
> Pete



doh, 
should or read this one earlier, pete. I would of dropped over for a brew.

Next time.


----------



## petesbrew (20/10/08)

joshuahardie said:


> doh,
> should or read this one earlier, pete. I would of dropped over for a brew.
> 
> Next time.


Keep looking Josh.
Duff's down in town later this week, so another one should be on the cards.

They had a Barons Passionberry Porter on tap, which they brew on premises. Very nice and a touch fruity. (reminded me of a KnK mulberry stout I did last year, but this was 100times better)
The Bavarian was a bit, i dunno (had a straw-barnyard kind of flavour), I've had better of these, so I'll leave it a month or two before trying again.
p.s. Couldn't taste the rotten egg/soap flavour.


----------



## joshuahardie (20/10/08)

I am expecting to try that passion berry porter at the Sydney beer festival, shame Schwartz, don't appear to be going this year.

I keep my eyes peeled for another meetup.


----------



## PostModern (20/10/08)

petesbrew said:


> Keep looking Josh.
> Duff's down in town later this week, so another one should be on the cards.
> 
> They had a Barons Passionberry Porter on tap, which they brew on premises. Very nice and a touch fruity. (reminded me of a KnK mulberry stout I did last year, but this was 100times better)
> ...



The fact that the Baron's was brewed at Schwartz would account for it being on tap, indeed. It was nice, if a little thin for a Porter. Very accessible black beer, with the old Baron's indigenous ingredient spin.

Yeah, the Red was a little... interesting. Not the same as the last time I tried it, but I didn't get any soapy/egg flavours either.

The Pale was great, tho Grant and I spoke to the assistant brewer afterward and he reckons it's a little too thin atm. Personally, I liked the balance. Their base malt is distinctive and carries the late hops really well. The Diggers Salute was also great. Nice 30+ IBUs and a good malty backbone.

Didn't try the wheat, so I can't comment on OP's impression of this beer.


----------



## kabooby (20/10/08)

I enjoyed the Diggers, Passionberry Porter and the Pale ale today. They were all good beers. 

Keep us posted Pete if you go again later in the week. I might be in town

Kabooby :icon_cheers:


----------



## roddersf (20/10/08)

PostModern said:


> Whenever I'm meeting up with someone at the south end of town, I always recommend the Macca. I'm a bit of a fan of the Schwartz brewery. I really like the Pale Ale, the Pilsner and absolutely adore the Diggers Salute. The wheat has never inspired me, as theirs is a neither here nor there style. I really want to like the Red, but so far, despite, I think, three or four recipe changes, it hasn't quite hit the spot with me. I always give it a taste each time I go, because I know Sam is trying to nail the perfect recipe there.



I'm glad you keep giving it a go - as will I. Let me know when you're there again and i'll come in too. I'm usually good for a Thursday or Friday. :icon_cheers: 

"Ditto" on the Red - Its just something that's appealing... Though there definitely was rotten egg to the wif for that one. Dont know what went wrong with the wheat! Just had a Franziskanner Hefeweiss Hell tonight - at "the Belgian Bier Cafe" @ Fox Studios - Now thats what a wheat should taste like!



PostModern said:


> Rodders, I think you tried the two weakest beers in the line up. I think it's great that they're starting to put a guest beer in the lineup. Good micros shouldn't fear competition, but embrace variety.



I think youre right - got discouraged though - did they change the kegs over on monday? I donno, All I can recall now was the rude shock. h34r:


----------



## /// (20/10/08)

dig said:


> I read in the paper I think that the hotel is for sale.



Yep, seems a bargain. Maybe another AHB bulk buy ....


----------

